# Calif. Professor Dies During 'recreational Mummification Bondage' Session



## Shula (Jun 30, 2018)

https://people.com/human-interest/p...tive-home-recreational-mummification-bondage/






Alexia Fernandez
June 29, 2018 09:15 PM
A California university professor died suddenly during a BDSM bondage session at the home of a Hollywood executive.

Dr. Doran George, 48, was found dead in the home of Skip Chasey, an executive for Hollywood agency William Morris Endeavor on Nov. 19, 2017.

The professor’s tragic death came to light this week when Los Angeles-based crime journalist Mark Ebner discussed George’s unusual passing on his podcast _The Grey Zone_.

George and the executive from WME’s TV business affairs division were in Chasey’s basement which an autopsy report — obtained by _Variety _— described as “out fitted as a BDSM style dungeon.”

The room included padded floor tiles, a ladder back chair, a metal cage, a padded examination table and a St. Andrews cross, according to the autopsy report.

George — who was born Duncan Gilbert but changed their name and did not use gendered pronouns — was *wrapped “head to toe in plastic wrap and gaffer’s tape, with small breathing holes at the nose and mouth,” the autopsy report stated.*

The professor was also wearing a “locked metal chain around [their] neck.”





When Chasey, 62, noticed that *George “was not reacting properly”* he checked in on the UCLA faculty member and realized George wasn’t breathing.

“The partner called 911 and began cutting off the plastic and tape,” the autopsy report stated.

*When first responders arrived at Chasey’s home, they found George free from the plastic wrap *but unresponsive as the professor was suffering from a cardiac arrest.

A cause of death was not determined by the coroner, although the autopsy report said the death may have been a consequence of “recreational mummification bondage.”

George and Chasey had known each other for seven months and they “routinely had bondage sessions” at Chasey’s home, the autopsy report said.

Chasey had also “written articles regarding body wraps and similar activities,” according to the autopsy report.

*Chasey is well known in the BDSM community, and is referred to as “Master Skip.”*

He has been an instructor in the community and spoken at events directed toward those interested in BDSM, according to Leatherpedia.
Chasey’s lawyer, John Duran, tells PEOPLE the executive was “very traumatized” by what had occurred.

“The two guys were friends, they’d had sexual relations for months. The way it ended was not what either man expected,” Duran says.

“It’s important that the cause of death is undetermined,” he continues. “Neither of them used drugs. No drugs were used that night. It was something they had done before.”

Calling Duran an expert in the field of BDSM, Duran added, *“The result was unexpected and tragic.”*

In a statement to _THR_, WME said, “While we were unaware of the circumstances surrounding this personal matter until now, we understand that the police file is closed and no charges were brought.”

“If other facts develop we will re-evaluate the situation and determine any appropriate action to take,” the statement concluded.

George is survived by their partner of 16 years, Barry Shils and sister Ann Gilbert.

Gilbert paid tribute to her sibling on a memorial website describing Doran as a person who “touched the lives of so many people in very many ways.”

“Words can never express the cumulative sense of shock and devastating loss felt by so many people at his untimely death,” she added.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 30, 2018)

What the..? C'mon now...


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 30, 2018)

What an absolute moron


----------



## IslandMummy (Jun 30, 2018)

This belongs in the shenanigans thread


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 30, 2018)

There's one of two places to go when one dies.... and to die in this way is hellish.

*creepy*


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 30, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> View attachment 432389
> What the..? C'mon now...



Ya' know...  and this was somebody with a PhD!


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Jun 30, 2018)

partner of 16 years seems upset


Shula said:


> George is survived by their partner of 16 years, Barry Shils and sister Ann Gilbert.
> 
> *Gilbert* paid tribute to her sibling on a memorial website describing Doran as a person who “touched the lives of so many people in very many ways.”


----------



## Shula (Jun 30, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> This belongs in the shenanigans thread



You're right! I couldn't think of the thread at the moment. None of this sounds remotely fun or sexy... How do they come up with this stuff?! Not enough real world problems.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 30, 2018)

WPS


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Shula said:


> A cause of death was not determined by the coroner, although the autopsy report said the death may have been a consequence of *“recreational mummification bondage.”*


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 30, 2018)

I. Am. So. Confused. Right. Now. 

Also, WTF is somatic dancing? I ain't Googling that in case I find something mad creepy..


----------



## Shula (Jun 30, 2018)

I sorta want to apologize for bringing this to y'alls attention. Lol. I just was like mumma-what?!!! And for recreation? Y'all don't play Spades or dominoes? lol


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 30, 2018)

Yt folks have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 30, 2018)

Shula said:


> I sorta want to apologize for bringing this to y'alls attention. Lol. I just was like mumma-what?!!! And for recreation? Y'all don't play Spades or dominoes? lol


Don't be sorry. This is the funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## ajoke (Jul 1, 2018)

A friend of a friend died while wrapped in latex practicing some sort of sexual asphyxiation in his secret apartment that his wife knew nothing about. The fool left behind a wife and two small children. This happened like 10 or more years ago and was a big scandal! WPS.


----------



## nysister (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm sorry that they passed, but this was so very preventable. I wonder if their partner knew about these sessions?

Sometimes I feel the the epitome of what normal should be, because I had to look up one of the things mentioned here.

And now I'm going to promptly forget it.

RIB


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 1, 2018)

He looks like he does recreational mummification bondage.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 2, 2018)

No surprise that a person who wants people to call them "they" would end up in a predicament like this. He was mentally disturbed.


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't remember seeing mummies wrapped in plastic. Come one they had to know this was vound to go wrong at one point or another. WPS


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 2, 2018)

I bumped into this thread on way to the political forum...smh..I had to google "*gaffer’s tape"..*
WPS


----------



## Shula (Jul 2, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> I bumped into this thread on way to the political forum...smh..I had to google "*gaffer’s tape"..*
> WPS



The term flew right over my head and I'm going to let it stay there. I don't want to know, do I?


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 2, 2018)

Shula said:


> The term flew right over my head and I'm going to let it stay there. I don't want to know, do I?


It's basically a thick strip duct tape. Not breathable


----------



## Shula (Jul 3, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> It's basically a thick strip duct tape. Not breathable



Thanks, sis. I didn't know if it was a euphemism for more white shenanigans or not. lol


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 3, 2018)

so this is a thing, recreational mummification bondage ...Lord have mercy


----------



## spacetygrss (Jul 3, 2018)




----------

